# *~*Zoey update*~*



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just called "again " to check on Zoey. It's 330 here, they didn't start on her until after 130. She is out of surgery but not awake yet. They are going to get a Ultrasound guided urine on her before they wake her up. They told me I could call back at 430 so I know nothing yet. Urghhh


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

it must be so frustrating to wait  you and Zoey are still in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I want to Thank everyone for their prayers, kind words and support, it really means alot......


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

just checking in to see if you have any new news about how Zoey is doing..hope all is well


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

I'm with appleblossom; any new news?


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Any news on Zoey?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the vet, Zoey is awake up and walking and wanting to come home so DH is on his way to get her. She did really well. They were unable to get a urine because her bladder was so small and the wall was so thick (don't know why that is, some sort of irration). The anatomy looked all normal. No shunt was noted and gallbladder looked good so they are not going to put her on a prescription diet at this point. The tooth was actually her lateral incisor and it came out real well, she has stitches that will dislove on their own. I am so glad she pulled through this I was really worried. Can't wait to see my baby.


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm soooo pleased for you.
Big Hug!


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

That's awesome...so glad she's coming home to you!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

:cheer: so relieved to hear she is doing well and on her way home :hello1:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm glad little Zoey's ok.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

SO HAPPY SHES OKAY!! We wish you all the best over here!! <3


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

So happy to see this news....Zoey, you did well little girl. Hope you have a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That sounds like the best possible news! I'm so glad! Yay. What a relief!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Lord for answered prayer.. Kay, I can't begin to tell you how very happy I am for Zoey and for you.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Praise the Lord, Give God the Glory, that is great news.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Very wonderful news.
I know one little dog that's going to be pampered and loved tonight


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you all soooo much. Zoey is home and I am trying to 
Keep her calm. She was really thirsty. She had blood all over 
Her face and around her eyes, poor thing. I tried to clean it as 
Much as I could for now but don't want to push on her face to
Much. I am so glad to have her home. I was so worried about
her. They sure can make us worry can't they.


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Hope she is better...let us know !!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

how is sweety doing? So glad she pulled through. Did they sent her home bloody?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

So glad she is home and resting.  (((hugs))) to you. It is so nerve-wracking when they are sick.


----------



## bellasmum (May 30, 2011)

AWWW! So glad to hear your baby is doing well! She's such a beauty!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad she's home poor little thing.


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor baby hope she feels better soon.She is adorable.And i bet she will be getting a lovely dinner tonight...x


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

So glad shes home.
S x


----------

